# Pictures of our new babies...



## CountryMommy (Apr 27, 2010)

This is Buttercup.... and me...






 This is Tinkerbelle...with our youngest Mikaylah (5)






 This is Romeo.... with our oldest Abigail (8)


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2010)

Cute calves!


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cute kids!


----------



## Ranch Girl (May 4, 2010)

Adorable calves! 
That's funny, I have a calf named Buttercup, too!!! LOL 
Mine is solid black.


----------



## CountryMommy (May 6, 2010)

I will try to take/post more pictures this weekend... of all of my kids 

They are all doing great and growing like crazy!  

Buttercup is named from The Princess Bride... She is truly the diva of the group...

Tinkerbelle is the love-bug for sure.  The girls can hug on her, pet her, love her and she loves right back on them.  This morning I was sitting in the field just enjoying my babies and Romeo was getting a little too rambunctious and she head butted him away from me and then layed her head on my shoulder.

Romeo is sweet as can be and trying to catch up to the girls.  He loves to be loved on, loves to give his Jersey kisses to everyone and LOVES to be sung to.  He follows along like a puppy dog and I think he thinks he is just a big lap dog, because when I am sitting in the field he will come and try to lay in my lap.  Right now that might be cute, but probably not so much when he is a few hundred pounds...


----------



## Ranch Girl (May 6, 2010)

That's where we got the name Buttercup, too! I LOVE the princess bride! One of my favorite movies of all times!!!


----------



## Rebbetzin (May 6, 2010)

Aren't baby animals just the cutest things!! I wish they could stay little!


----------

